# MARSOC Physical Fitness Preparation Plan?



## aceprospect (Sep 16, 2007)

I originally submitted a LAT MOVE package for RECON 0321 and it was sent back by HQMC, it stated that the SNM would be accepted into MARSOC pending assessment and selection and completion of SNM current deployment.  Attached to the LAT MOVE package was included a 5 week training program. This program gave a day by day basis of ruck marches and other physical training suggestions to use before attending the 3 week course.  I have tried to search for this program for several hours on google and also search for the MARSOC order attached to my package but have had no luck in finding either. I am aware that their was a MARADMIN around march that came out, but they attached to my package a MCO that was dated JUNE 07 and it outlined some very key points about MARSOC that I can't find anywhere on the web. Ive searched usmc.mil up and down and google for hours.

To break it down, if you have any knowledge of the following it would be greatly appreciated if you can provide it?

Since I am an air control operator by trade (mos 7234) and have no infantry training, will I attend infantry school after I attend MARSOC 3 week course? 

If i don't pass the marsoc 3 week course will i be sent back to my MOS ?

And does anyone know where to find the marsoc order or PT training plan online?

These are all questions that even my knowledgeable career retention specialist couldn't answer.

THANKS!


----------



## AWP (Sep 16, 2007)

The MARSOC PAO is a member here, MAJ "Hap" Gilmore. Go down two threads to a "Need Advice from guys....." and it outlines some of the pipeline. Or do a search for "Gilmore" and you'll find the threads he has posted in. Military customs and courtesies do apply here so address him accordingly if you have any questions. While not a Marine I've found him to be a thoroughly knowledgeable guy willing to help answer almost any question posed here. I consider him an asset to this board.


----------



## aceprospect (Sep 16, 2007)

yes I have noticed he has posted in here and I wasn't sure out to directly address him. Customs and courtesies are of no problem on this end.


----------



## AWP (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm sure he'll be along next week to help with any your Q's. He checks in quite regularly.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Sep 16, 2007)

The quick answers. 

No you will not have to go through SOI.

Not sure about MARSOC but I know at Battalion as long as you weren't cheesedicking and giving 100% they'll keep you around until you pass ( To a certain point).

PT wise the only thing you need to know is get your boots and uts, a ruck with a 50-60 pound sand bag and run. When you think you've ran far enough run some more. I would suggest that you be able to do at least 8 miles fairly easy, and work up to 12 if you have enough time. Once you get use to just the ruck throw on your LBV with four quarts of water and if you can grab a rubber rifle. 

You also want to make sure your fast without the ruck, if you can't run your 3 miles in 18 min work on it. Because you won't be able to run that fast once your legs feel like jelly from swimming all day. Try to get up to at least 8 miles. For both the ruck runs and regular runs if your at Pendlton make sure your incorporating some hills in there they'll make you stronger. 

Swim, swim, swim. I don't know how good you are in the water, but the number one thing that dropped people was the pool and the ocean. Everything you do in the pool do it with camies and no boots, because thats how you will do it in training. Make sure you can easily tread water for 30 mins at a minimum, work up to swimming 1000m with camies, 1500 to 2000 without camies. If you have never used fins before you may want to invest in a pair and some booties. I can't say for MARSOC but I think the time for Battalion and Force was 2000m in the ocean in under 55 min, with 40 to 45 being about average. This time is with camies, a rifle and towing your ruck behind or in front of you. Obviously you can't swim in the ocean by yourself for saftey reasons, and trying to use a ruck in the pool is frustrating so for now just work with the fins and camies. 

Also make sure you have a good pair of running boots, yeah thats right running boots. You want boots that have good cushion and are light, but make sure you break them in before you start running in them. 

Make sure you get some protien and some glutamine. The protien will help you build muscle and the glutamine will help you recover. Trust me your body has never felt as bad as its going to. 

I'll put a suggested program up in a second.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Sep 16, 2007)

Mon

See where your at go to a pool, preferably a training tank as the regular pools don't like to let you do certain things. The pool portion will be done in camies no boots 

1. Try to swim 25 meters underwater on one breath. (The deeper you go the easier it is, meaning don't go a foot under the water you probably won't make it. Also don't push it if your by your self you can black out if you push for to much to soon remember its just to see where your at)

2. While in the water dive down 15ft and retrieve a rubber rifle or something of equal weight, bring it to the surface and tread water with it out of the water for 10 seconds. 

3. Tread water for 30 mins. 

4. Swim 500m in under 15mins. 

Right after this change over and run a PFT. You should be able to score at least a 225, but eventually you want a 300. After the PFT do a 3 mile ruck. Don't worry about time right now just see if you can do it. Work up to a 5 mile ruck.  Just keep repeating on mondays until you go to training  

Tues.

Run, swim, Run

Week 1
1.5 mile run, 500m swim, 1.5 mile run 

Week 2
2 mile run, 1000m swim, 2mile run

Week 3 
2.5 mile run, 1500m swim, 2.5 mile run

This is done back to back and for time, so change over as fast as you can and time the whole event. This way you can track your progress. You can do back stroke, side stroke, breast stroke, or crawl stoke. But focus on breast and crawl as they are the fastest. You want to keep increasing the distances as I did above. Depending on your athletic ability you may be able to do more or less. Just do what you can and don't cheat your self.   

Wed. 
Week 1
3 mile run and 20 minutes pool Aerobics. 

Week 2
4 mile run and 25 minutes pool Aerobics

Week 3 
5 mile run and 30 minutes pool Aerobics

Pool Aerobics is where you jump in swim 25 meters with a certain stoke, and then get out and do pushups, flutterkicks, dips on the side of the pool, jumping jack etc. You can mix it up however you want but make sure your pushing yourself. Keep extending your distances same as the above. 

Example:

25m Crawl stroke 
      15 push ups
25m breast stroke
      20 flutter kicks
25m frog kick only no arms
      10 dips on the side of the pool
25m underwater cross over
      20 jumping jacks
25m side stroke keeping a rifle out of the water
      15 push ups
etc.


Thurs

Week 1
O course 5 times
500 yard fin

Week 2
O course 7 times
1000 yard fin

Week 3 
O course 10 times
1500 yard fin 

Fri
Week 1
3 mile ruck run

Week 2 
4 mile ruck run 

Week 3 
5 mile ruck run

Sat and Sun rest


This is just a template and you can change the distances or reps as you need to, but this is what we used during my time at 1st as a cadre to get guys ready for BRC, well minus a few things. We had all day to train them up, you only have your down time so I cut a lot of stuff out. Obviously make sure your drinking plenty of water, meaning you should have a gallon jug with you all day and be refiling frequently. Strech before after and at night and in the morning. If you drink or smoke cut them both until your DONE with training. I know this may seem like a lot but keep in mind some of the guys you will be in trainin with are already 0321's and their friday PT sessions consist of a 8 to 12 mile ruck run to the ocean, followed by a 2km fin in the ocean finished up with the return 8 to 12 mile ruck run back. These are also some of your instructors so be prepared. 

One more thing if your land nav is rusty start studying. I'm sure there will be land nav training envolved but it never hurts to be prepared. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hap4302 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Best Bet is to Contact MARSOC R&S Team*



aceprospect said:


> I originally submitted a LAT MOVE package for RECON 0321 and it was sent back by HQMC, it stated that the SNM would be accepted into MARSOC pending assessment and selection and completion of SNM current deployment.  Attached to the LAT MOVE package was included a 5 week training program. This program gave a day by day basis of ruck marches and other physical training suggestions to use before attending the 3 week course.  I have tried to search for this program for several hours on google and also search for the MARSOC order attached to my package but have had no luck in finding either. I am aware that their was a MARADMIN around march that came out, but they attached to my package a MCO that was dated JUNE 07 and it outlined some very key points about MARSOC that I can't find anywhere on the web. Ive searched usmc.mil up and down and google for hours.
> 
> To break it down, if you have any knowledge of the following it would be greatly appreciated if you can provide it?
> 
> ...



Marine --

In general, your best bet will be to get in touch with MARSOC's Recruiting & Screening Team. Contact info for both coasts is available at the bottom of the page at www.marsoc.usmc.mil/recruiting.

The attached doc should be useful for your specific questions about fitness prep.

Semper Fidelis!
Maj. Gilmore


----------



## aceprospect (Sep 17, 2007)

THANK YOU SIR


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you MAJ Gilmore.


----------



## TAR (Sep 20, 2007)

Remeber what is published is a min of what is expected. 


As in ARC/ BRC or what ever it is called now days... I would start wearing your Ruck.  Min weight at 1st, then add weight daily to get use to the weight. It will help with strength with your legs.

Work out hard, but don't push it and get hurt. When I ran BRIT/RIP Platoons I saw a many Great Marines not be able to pass because they got hurt.

I will not wish you luck. luck has nothing to do with this. 

Do WELL.

Semper Fi.

TAR OUT!!!


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's the link to the MarSoc packet. The training program is towards the bottom.

http://www.marsoc.usmc.mil/recruiting/doc/MARSOC RSAS INFO PAPER.pdf


----------



## JBS (Sep 24, 2007)

> I know this may seem like a lot but keep in mind some of the guys you will be in trainin with are already 0321's and their friday PT sessions consist of a 8 to 12 mile ruck run to the ocean, followed by a 2km fin in the ocean finished up with the return 8 to 12 mile ruck run back. These are also some of your instructors so be prepared.




Motivating!






Non-PC ("Old" Corps) Running Cadence

_A One, Two, Three, Four...

Every Night I pray for war

A Five, Six, Seven Eight...

Kill and burn and mutilate.

A nine, ten, eleven, twelve,

Send those bastards*** straight to hell!

A lo right-a-left-right

Lefty-right a left right

Lo right a left right

We love to double time!

We do it all the time.
_
*
** can substitute favorite expletive here


----------



## lionheart (Oct 13, 2008)

Just curious about the 500m swim portion of the assesment... Do you have to swim a certain style stroke or is it up to you?  Also, any other tips for the 25 underwater swim portion as well.  Appreciate your time...


----------



## Cecil (Oct 14, 2008)

ah yes.... I miss those days.... good PT.

Good luck..... make darn sure you are comfortable in the water.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 14, 2008)

lionheart said:


> Just curious about the 500m swim portion of the assesment... Do you have to swim a certain style stroke or is it up to you?  Also, any other tips for the 25 underwater swim portion as well.  Appreciate your time...



Back in the day....

The strokes had to be one of the acceptable techniques (freestyle, breast, side..... I think back-stroke was a no-go for this portion).

As for the cross-overs (25m underwater)..... get in a pool at practice them.
Practice them when you are fatigued.
Be prepared to do "many" of them.


----------



## lionheart (Oct 14, 2008)

we will do flutter kicks, this is a 4 count exercise.  I will count the cadence, you count the repitition....  we will do "all" of them... BEGIN....

reminds me of corps school, ha...


----------



## Cecil (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's an old article from the LeatherNeck that talks a little about the indoc:

*Recon screening tests abilities of Depot Marines*

http://www.leatherneck.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-9820.html

http://www.leatherneck.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9820


----------



## JrodBones (Sep 21, 2010)

aceprospect said:


> And does anyone know where to find the marsoc order or PT training plan online?


This is the one that I found online and I BELIEVE it was posted in the Marine Corps Times as well.  They said that this is suppose to prepare Marines for the physical aspects of MARSOC A&S (I am not MARSOC, just something I found, so I have NO idea how much it would actually prepare you):

*Week 1* 
Sun - Stretch & hydrate 	
Mon -3 mi run -Short Card x 1 	
Tue -Swim 300m -15 min Tread (3x 5min.) 	
Wed -Run 5 x 400m at mile pace -Short Card x 1 	
Thur -3 mi hike (1hr or less) -Asses feet/gear 	
Fri -Short Card x 1 	
Sat -4 mi hike (1:20 or less) -Asses feet/gear 

*Week 2*
Sun - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Mon -4 mi run -Short Card x 1 	
Tue -Swim 300m -15 min Tread (10+5 min) 	
Wed -Run 6 x 400m at mile pace -Short Card x 1 	
Thur -5 mi hike (1:40 or less) -Asses feet/gear 	
Fri -Short Card x 1 	
Sat -6 mi hike (2hrs max) -Asses feet/gear 

*Week 3*
Sun - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Mon -5 mi run -Short Card x 1 	
Tue -Swim 5x100m max effort -15 min Tread 	
Wed -Run 7 x 400 at mile pace -Short Card x 1 	
Thur -5 mi hike (Goal of 1:20 or less) 	
Fri -Short Card x 2 	
Sat -8 mi hike (2:40 max) 

*Week 4*
Sun - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Mon -6 mi run -Short Card x 1 	
Tue -Swim 500m -15 min Tread 	
Wed -Run 8 x 400 at mile pace -Short Card x 1 	
Thur -5 mi hike (Goal of 1:15) 	
Fri -Short Card x 2 	
Sat -10 mi hike (3:20 max) 

*Week 5*
Sun - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Mon -3 mi run -Short Card x 1 	
Tue -5 mi hike 	
Wed -Max effort PFT -Swim 300m -15 min Tread 	
Thur - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Fri -Short Card x 2 	
Sat -5 mi hike (Goal of 1:10) 

*Week 6*
Sun - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Mon -6 mi run @ max effort -Short Card x 1 	
Tue -Swim 500m -15 min Tread 	
Wed -Run 10 x 400 at mile pace -Short Card x 1 	
Thur -5 mi hike (Goal of 1:10) 	
Fri -Short Card x 2 	
Sat -12 mi hike (4:00 max) 

*Week 7*
Sun - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Mon -3 mi run -Short Card x 1 	
Tue -Swim 5 x100m hard -15 min Tread 	
Wed -Run 11 x 400 at mile pace -Short Card x 1 	
Thur -5 mi hike (Goal of 1:10) 	
Fri -Short Card x 2 	
Sat -5 mi hike (Goal of 1:10) 

*Week 8 *
Sun - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Mon -6 mi run -Short Card x 1 	
Tue - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Wed -Max effort PFT -Swim 300m -15 min Tread 	
Thur - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Fri -Short Card x 2 	
Sat -12 mi hike (Goal of 3:30) 

*Week 9*
Sun - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Mon -6 mi run at race pace 	
Tue -Swim 500m -15 min Tread 	
Wed -Run 10 x 400 at mile pace -Short Card x 1 	
Thur -5 mi hike (Goal of 1:10) 	
Fri -Short Card x 2 	
Sat -14 mi hike (4:40 max, set your own goal) 

*Week 10*
Sun - Rest, Stretch, hydrate & Recover 	
Mon -3 mi run to loosen up -Short Card x 1 	
Tue -Swim 300m -15 min Tread 	
Wed -Run 6 x 400 at mile pace -Short Card x 1 	
Thur -5 mi hike without a pack 
Fri -Short Card x 1 	
Sat -5 mi hike without a pack 

The SHORT Card
1. 30 Push Ups 
2. 30 Air Squats 
3. 30 Crunches 
4. 10 Burpees 
5. 10 Windmills (stretch/relax) 
6. 30 Push Ups 
7. 30 Mountain Climbers 
8. 30 Flutter Kicks 
9. 10 Burpees 
10. 10 Cherry Pickers (stretch/relax) 
11. 30 Push Ups 
12. 30 Star Jumpers 
13. 30 Back Extensions 
14. 10 Burpees 
15. 10 Chain Breakers (stretch/relax) 
16. 30 Push Ups 
17. 30 Lunges 
18. 30 Hello Dollies 
19. 10 Burpees 
20. 10 Trunk Twists (stretch/relax) 
21. 3 max sets of dead hang pull ups


----------



## JrodBones (Sep 21, 2010)

Hitman2/3 said:


> Mon
> I know this may seem like a lot but keep in mind some of the guys you will be in trainin with are already 0321's and their friday PT sessions consist of a 8 to 12 mile ruck run to the ocean, followed by a 2km fin in the ocean finished up with the return 8 to 12 mile ruck run back. These are also some of your instructors so be prepared.


 
I got a little worn out just from reading that.
Your routine is definitely a lot more demanding than the one that I was able to find....since you have the experience and first hand knowledge, I'd try to work myself up to that caliber.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Thomas Mc (Sep 22, 2012)

Hitman2/3 said:


> Mon
> 
> See where your at go to a pool, preferably a training tank as the regular pools don't like to let you do certain things. The pool portion will be done in camies no boots
> 
> ...


So, i am going to start doing this....


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2012)

Thomas Mc,
Post an Intro in the correct subforum before posting again.


----------



## Thomas Mc (Sep 22, 2012)

Roger that, done


----------



## Thomas Mc (Sep 22, 2012)

What can I substitute the o course for though?


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thomas Mc said:


> What can I substitute the o course for though?


Well, all the o-course is when you think about it is a circuit course workout, ie different exercises done back to back without rest until completion. So you could do that. An example would be something like:

1 Set 

10 Dead Lifts 135lbs
10 Weighted Sit ups 45 lbs
10 Push Press 95 lbs
10 Swings 55 lbs kettlebell 
6 Sand Bag get ups 50 lbs sandbag

You'd do this all back to back with little to no rest and then take about two minutes in between each set to catch your breath. This is just an example, one of my favorites. I'll usually do as many sets as I can in an hour, it sucks ass but it will help you gain strength and stamina. Plus its a mental thing, if you can't complete an hour of this workout without quitting then you probably won't be able to do weeks of a selection or months of a school.


----------



## Thomas Mc (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, i will definitely implement this in my training


----------



## DirtySailor (Oct 9, 2012)

I am not a marine, but I have been using the MARSOC training guide because it is a great workout and it is laid out in a very well organized way. However, in addition to what MAJ Gilmore posted, I have found this PDF on the MARSOC website that I haven't seen here. I apologize in advance if it turns out I am wrong and it has, in fact, been posted.

uploaded to my mediafire account for ease of download:

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?d9haq8bag1y705t


----------

